# Dispatch Job Openings



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

If anyone out there knows of a Dispatch/Telecommunications Officer (whew) job opening, I've got a guy who retired from a PD and would like to supplement his income. Any part time or full times job openings would be considered but South Shore is the primary location he'd be interested in.

You're a wonderful bunch of people and I know you'll come through with SOMETHING.

Thanks in advance to all!

Kilvinsky


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Tell him to go west young man! central mass has a ton of part time disp jobs Berlin, Sterling, Lancaster, Boxborough


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The city of West Springfield is hiring full-time and Western New England University is hiring OT dispatchers.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I am very grateful for the responses so far, but they're SO FAR!


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

not trying to hijack this thread, but what certifications would one (cough me) possibly need?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

visible25 said:


> not trying to hijack this thread, but what certifications would one (cough me) possibly need?


Not really hijacking, just looking out for yourself. Nothing wrong with that. Just stay out of the South Shore or I'll be angry.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Kilvinsky said:


> Not really hijacking, just looking out for yourself. Nothing wrong with that. Just stay out of the South Shore or I'll be angry.


Done and Done, I'm more of a Central Mass person as it is


----------



## Prospect (Jun 28, 2012)

I believe you need to take a dispatchers test.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

ok, SOUP for you.


----------



## CBM0206 (Dec 9, 2012)

I believe Kingston is currently hiring.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Roger That, I will pass that along. Thank you!


Prospect said:


> I believe you need to take a dispatchers test.


That 'no soup for you' wasn't aimed at you. Frankly, I'm not sure where it came from. I was just waking up after MISSING the 9th inning. Being tired, having a few glasses of wine and it being late sometimes can cause things like that post.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mtc said:


> Different agencies have different requirements - Easton PD holds a test - we just saw Westwood hold one, but not everyone does.
> Weymouth wants you certified already, MSP prefers you malleable (and kinda a coward)
> 
> Kilvy - Stonehill college is hiring per diem officers - not a bad gig for a retired guy.


As always I cannot thank you enough for that response. As for the per diem gig, he's not I the BEST physical condition so that might not be the job for him. He was going to have surgery on his back but the docs said he could get by without it. With that said, even the ghost of a chance of doing any kind of police work anymore is kind of out of the question. Your suggestion is well taken however.


----------



## copcar65 (Aug 16, 2004)

Westwood just hired a full time and part time dispatcher but are always looking for more. Have him contact Lt. Hoban to find out when they are going to hold the test again.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> If anyone out there knows of a Dispatch/Telecommunications Officer (whew) job opening, I've got a guy who retired from a PD and would like to supplement his income. Any part time or full times job openings would be considered but South Shore is the primary location he'd be interested in.
> 
> You're a wonderful bunch of people and I know you'll come through with SOMETHING.
> 
> ...


I just posted several dispatch jobs.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mtc said:


> Hope they don't have a walker hanging around. ;-)


For the eyes of a ranger are upon yoooooooou....

...any wrong you do he's gonna seee..... when you're in Texas look behind youuuuuu...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

So this dummy gets ANOTHER bite at the apple?


----------



## 11B4life (Dec 2, 2013)

I thought only police jobs were listed on this site. Being a dispatcher really isn't being "on the job" is it. My brother us a police officer and he told me he's had many issues with civilian dispatchers due to their lack of knowledge of officer safety issues. 

Since I'm an outsider looking in I'll leave that discussion to the professionals.


----------



## 11B4life (Dec 2, 2013)

mtc said:


> Your brother is probably an asshole to the dispatcher.


I don't know but he told me that every shift he works the dispatchers need to be told by the officers and shift supervisor how to to their jobs. I'd never be a dispatcher because the ones I've met have been hostile and seemed burnt out.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mother Of God.... Where do they come from?


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

I think the "brother" is an imaginary friend of a sort .... However attitude is very much real ...


----------



## JRut47 (Sep 26, 2009)

I saw a posting either on here or indeed.com for Auburn PD.


----------



## JRut47 (Sep 26, 2009)

> I thought only police jobs were listed on this site. Being a dispatcher really isn't being "on the job" is it. My brother us a police officer and he told me he's had many issues with civilian dispatchers due to their lack of knowledge of officer safety issues.
> 
> Since I'm an outsider looking in I'll leave that discussion to the professionals


The statement: *"Being a dispatcher really isn't being on the job."*, is a statement made by an ignorant person or a person that had a bad experience with a dispatcher. As someone with a vast amount of dispatch experience I think that the dispatcher is just as "on the job" as the police officers, firefighters, and EMS personnel. As a dispatcher you know everything that is going on during a call. And yes, Officer as well as firefighter and EMS safety is paramount. And yes, as someone out on the street now I understand the gripe about dispatchers, but will not tolerate the ignorant or the people that don't appreciate the civilian men and women who answer the calls day in and day out.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

To paraphrase Tevye, the poor milkman from Anatevka, "He's right, and She's right, but how can they BOTH be right?"


----------

